# Das richtige Hand GPS



## Marc R. (6. Juli 2011)

Moin,
ein Echolot habe ich mittlerweile gefunden, mir fehlt jetzt noch das passende GPS. Preislich sollten 100€ nicht überschritten werden. Darf auch gerne ein Gebrauchtgerät sein.
Einsatzgebiet ist hauptsächlich die Ostsee, wo es zur Speicherung von neuen und zur Auffindung meiner gesammelten Hotspots dient. 
Was mir wichtig ist:
- wasserdicht, zumindest in einem gewissen Rahmen
- leichte Speicherung von neuen Koordinaten, möglichst über  nur eine einzige Taste
- neue Koordinaten müssen möglichst detailreich benannt werden können
- möglichst einfache und schnelle Eingabe gespeicherter Koordinaten
- kostenlose Seekarten wären schön, sind aber kein Muss

Bin beim Stöbern auch auf einige Geräte gestoßen:
- Magellan Triton 400 (gebraucht)
- Compass GPS 100
- Garmin eTrex H

Würdet ihr von einem Gerät abraten, weil es meine Vorgaben nicht erfüll? Hatte bis jetzt noch kein Gerät in der Hand.
Weitere verfügbare Alternativen?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## holk (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*

Hallo,

ich habe mir das Triton 400 gekauft ... und ich muss anmerken das ich kein "Technikfreak" bin ... ich komme super damit klar da es leicht zu bedienen ist ... ich habe es sogar geschafft kostenlose Seekarten "aufzuspielen" ... das Gerät ist sehr zu empfehlen und würde deine Anforderungen wohl erfüllen.

LG

Holger


----------



## sei (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*

Habe mir das Titron 400 mal im Internet angeschaut. Hab ich das richtig verstanden, daß ich damit auf Strassenkarten und auch auf Seekarten navigieren kann?


----------



## holk (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*

Hallo Sei,

ich habe das noch nicht probiert ... wenn du diesbezüglich Fragen hast gehe mal auf die Seite www.magellanboard.de ... da werden sie geholfen#6

LG

Holger

P.S. Bestell dir das Teil in den USA .... ich habe für das Adventure Pack (Refurbished) 85,00 €  incl. Versand bezahlt ...


----------



## Sockeye (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*



sei schrieb:


> Habe mir das Titron 400 mal im Internet angeschaut. Hab ich das richtig verstanden, daß ich damit auf Strassenkarten und auch auf Seekarten navigieren kann?



Wenn du nicht damit das Navigieren "ala" KFZ-Navi meinst, dann ja.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## sei (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*

[
QUOTE=Sockeye;3386294]Wenn du nicht damit das Navigieren "ala" KFZ-Navi meinst, dann ja.

VG
Sockeye[/QUOTE]

...also ich kann das Gerät mit Strassenkarte für das Auto nutzen und zusätzlich mit Seekarten in Norwegen? 

Wo kann ich die Karten dafür herunterladen? Ist der Betrieb mit Batterien nicht umständlich (10 Stunden Lebensdauer abgegeben)?


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob du weisst, was eine Outdoor-Navigation von einer Strassennavigation unterscheidet. Willst du im Auto navigieren. ("_in 200m recht in die Haupstrasse einbiegen_"), kauf dir ein KFZ Navi...

Karten bekommst du bei http://Maps4me.net oder baust dir selber welche mit MOBAC.

Das Gerät muss nicht mit Batterien betrieben werden, sondern kann über USB/Zigarettenanzünder mit Strom versorgt werden. Aber Batteriebetrieb ist draussen durchaus von Vorteil...|supergri

VG
Sockeye


----------



## sei (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Navi von Garmin. Mit diesem Navi sind wir mit dem PKW nach Norwegen gefahren und haben es dann dort auch auf dem Meer zum navigieren auf der Seekarte benutzt. GEnau so etwas in der Richtung suche ich! Das Gerät von meinem Kumpel ist mal locker 5 Jahre alt; da muss es doch mittlerweile etwas neues/kleineres geben?!


----------



## Sockeye (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*



sei schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Navi von Garmin. Mit diesem Navi sind wir mit dem PKW nach Norwegen gefahren und haben es dann dort auch auf dem Meer zum navigieren auf der Seekarte benutzt. GEnau so etwas in der Richtung suche ich! Das Gerät von meinem Kumpel ist mal locker 5 Jahre alt; da muss es doch mittlerweile etwas neues/kleineres geben?!



Für 100€?

Wie schon gesagt, kauf dir ein TomTom oder Nüvi, die haben wenigstens Sprachausgabe. 
(Du willst doch nicht wirklich im Auto auf so ein Mini-Screen starren und nix hören)

Ansonsten musst du mehr Kohle in die Hand nehmen, auch für die Karten. Schau mal nach dem Magellan eXplorist 710 oder dem Garmin Montana.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## sei (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Für 100€?
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, kauf dir ein TomTom oder Nüvi, die haben wenigstens Sprachausgabe.
> (Du willst doch nicht wirklich im Auto auf so ein Mini-Screen starren und nix hören)
> ...



Das mit den 100,00 EUR ist ja nicht von mir; hab mich nur angehängt. Das von meinem Kumpel ist auch grösser; hat auch ein Echolot mit bei! Dasnke für den Tip!#h


----------



## browningfreak (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*

Hi...ich selber habe das Garmin 176C.für mich is das ding der absolute hammer...großer display mit großen zahlen...man kann also auch während einer etwas ruppigen bootsfahrt noch alles gut erkennen.Das Gerät ist neu etwas teurer,aber ich habe meins für 125€ bei ebay geschossen!Ich kann das nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Marc R. (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das richtige Hand GPS*

Moin,
habe mich für ein gebrauchtes IFinder Go von Lowrance als Übergangslösung entschieden. 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

